# Paperona Donnaruma Turchia - Italia. Video.



## admin (29 Marzo 2022)

La clamorosa papera di Donnarumma in Turchia - Italia. Il portiere si fa infinocchiare, sotto le game, da un tiro defilato di Under.

Video qui in basso


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2022)




----------



## KILPIN_91 (29 Marzo 2022)

hahahah questo qui è bruciato ormai


----------



## LukeLike (29 Marzo 2022)

E' finito il bluff...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


povero gabbiano


----------



## Solo (29 Marzo 2022)

Ma quante ne ha combinate in questa stagione? Che pagliaccio.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Marzo 2022)

Goduriopoli


----------



## Mika (29 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La clamorosa papera di Donnarumma in Turchia - Italia. Il portiere si fa infinocchiare, sotto le game, da un tiro defilato di Under.
> 
> Video qui in basso


Cosa ha Cragno in meno di Donnarumma per non poter essere convocato?


----------



## Love (29 Marzo 2022)

bah...ok non gioca tantissimo e si dice che quando il portiere non gioca perde di sicurezza...però A non è che non gioca mai....B perde di sicurezza ok ma questo sta esagerando...orrori su orrori....


----------



## Baba (29 Marzo 2022)

“Ai portieri alti serve più tempo per chiudere le gambe” potenziale cit


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> “Ai portieri alti *serve più tempo per chiudere le gambe*” potenziale cit



Anche alle prostitute, come lui.


----------



## Devil man (29 Marzo 2022)

In mezzo alle gambe hahahaahha


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Marzo 2022)

Una volta l'Italia produceva portieri, centrali, centrocampisti attaccanti..

Ora nemmeno i portieri e centrali che erano sempre stati un punto cardine. Pazzesco

Rimane un po' il centrocampo con Tonali e Barella ma siamo lì non c'è altro


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La clamorosa papera di Donnarumma in Turchia - Italia. Il portiere si fa infinocchiare, sotto le game, da un tiro defilato di Under.
> 
> Video qui in basso


Il sistema lo proteggerà anche stavolta. 
Gioca per motivi superiori, mica per meriti..


Un motivo in più per prendere le distanze dalla nazionale del sistema. 
Godo...


Caressa che dice ?
Guai a dire che Maignan è più forte di Donnarumma. -spot-

Forza Macedonia .


----------



## mabadi (29 Marzo 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma quante ne ha combinate in questa stagione? Che pagliaccio.


non è colpa sua , ma dei tifosi del milan .............


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Marzo 2022)

Spiaze! Con tutte le macumbe che gli ho mandato questo è il minimo!


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Spiaze! Con tutte le macumbe che gli ho mandato questo è il minimo!


Sarà maledetto da qua all'eternità. 
Ha sottovalutato il milanismo .


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2022)




----------



## ignaxio (29 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Una volta l'Italia produceva portieri, centrali, centrocampisti attaccanti..
> 
> Ora nemmeno i portieri e centrali che erano sempre stati un punto cardine. Pazzesco
> 
> Rimane un po' il centrocampo con Tonali e Barella ma siamo lì non c'è altro


Diranno che per il suo bene e per il bene del calcio italiano bisogna riportarli in Italia..


----------



## Mika (29 Marzo 2022)

Ne stava facendo un altra...


----------



## ilPresidente (29 Marzo 2022)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Stex (29 Marzo 2022)

Bel rinvio sulla testa della punta


----------



## Maximo (29 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La clamorosa papera di Donnarumma in Turchia - Italia. Il portiere si fa infinocchiare, sotto le game, da un tiro defilato di Under.
> 
> Video qui in basso


Ahahahaha, questo qui mi fa godere più adesso che quando era al Milan, ahahahah


----------



## ilPresidente (29 Marzo 2022)

Altra papera, quasi gol della Turchia 
É un guastatore 

imbrocchito


----------



## UDG (29 Marzo 2022)

Cioè fatemi capire questo deve giocare nonostante stia facendo schifo con la speranza che si riprende, a discapito però dell'Italia. Complimenti


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Marzo 2022)

Con l'uomo che lo pressa fa mezzo passo indietro e lascia palla.
È somaro proprio .


----------



## overlord (29 Marzo 2022)

Se continua così tra un paio di anni andonio lo farà assumere come suo secondo ....


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Marzo 2022)

Il portiere della nazionale deve essere titolare nel club, respirare il campo ogni domenica..mica giocare due partite al mese con la panza e la faccia da scemo ogni volta che fa una parata..


----------



## cris (29 Marzo 2022)

Spiaze molto


----------



## chicagousait (29 Marzo 2022)

Quando ho visto il titolo pensavo di riferisse al quasi regalo. E a quanto pare sarebbe stato anche il secondo regalo


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Marzo 2022)

Farlo giocare titolare è malafede. 
Buon modigliani.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Marzo 2022)

Rimedio e RAI semplicemente vergognosi nel tentare di difenderlo A PRESCINDERE.

"Non è sereno" LOL.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Spiaze! Con tutte le macumbe che gli ho mandato questo è il minimo!


le maledizioni lanciate dei tifosi del milan penso abbiano un potere simile a quella del benfica di bela guttmann


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> le maledizioni lanciate dei tifosi del milan penso abbiano un potere simile a quella del benfica di bela guttmann



Pensa a quelle lanciate dai tifosi del PSG


----------



## Cataldinho (29 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Spiaze! Con tutte le macumbe che gli ho mandato questo è il minimo!


La maledizione del 99


----------



## Jino (29 Marzo 2022)

Love ha scritto:


> bah...ok non gioca tantissimo e si dice che quando il portiere non gioca perde di sicurezza...però A non è che non gioca mai....B perde di sicurezza ok ma questo sta esagerando...orrori su orrori....



Ha perso serenità, e questo basta. Se n'è voluto uscire dalla confort zone, il fenomeno, ora paga le conseguenze. Io sono cosi felice di Maignan, che grande portiere.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Marzo 2022)

Dollar ha staccato del tutto quando ha scelto i soldi al calcio.

Dalla scelta da mercenario in poi, non ne ha più azzeccata mezza.

Ma nulla di nuvo, quasi nessun giocatore del Maiale fa una carriera che rispetta la aspettative.

Comunque dollar è cosi schifoso che tranquilli, non gliene frega nulla.
L'obbiettivo famigliare lo raggiunge il 27 di ogni mese ed è felicissimo cosi secondo me


----------



## Gamma (29 Marzo 2022)

dal Web, non posso non condividerla con voi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Marzo 2022)

"Io faggio guello ghe mi dige mino"


----------



## Jino (29 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dollar ha staccato del tutto quando ha scelto i soldi al calcio.
> 
> Dalla scelta da mercenario in poi, non ne ha più azzeccata mezza.
> 
> ...



Si è sopravvalutato da solo. Il prossimo anno cacceranno Navas, gli daranno la titolarità a prescindere da tutto, per provare a salvare il loro investimento. Ma se non sarà all'altezza ci saranno le vedove di Navas allo stadio a fischiarlo.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Marzo 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si è sopravvalutato da solo. Il prossimo anno cacceranno Navas, gli daranno la titolarità a prescindere da tutto, per provare a salvare il loro investimento. Ma se non sarà all'altezza ci saranno le vedove di Navas allo stadio a fischiarlo.



Per me non si era sopravvalutato, alla sua età (un paio di anni fa) gli altri portieri non sai nemmeno in quale categoria giochino.

Semmai, l' ha sopravvalutato chi lo strapaga.

Detto questo, sta facendo la fine di quasi tutti i giovani apparentemente potenziali campioni: troppo pagati e troppo presto.

Troppo clamore mediatico, troppi interessi.
Troppo tutto 

Comunque godo, ben gli sta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Marzo 2022)

Chi lascia il Milan in quel modo… lo diciamo da anni che non bisogna scherzare con le maledizioni.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chi lascia il Milan in quel modo… lo diciamo da anni che non bisogna scherzare con le maledizioni.



Non sono maledizioni.

Ma fa capire il personaggio.
Nella vita la testa fa il 99,9999% della differenza tra chi è normale, e chi ha una marcia in più (in tutti i mestieri)


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Marzo 2022)

Ahahahaaa che brocco sto carciofo


----------



## Raryof (29 Marzo 2022)

Al di là delle altre parate di ottima fattura non lo vedo migliorato "tatticamente" come portiere, non è riuscito ad imparare quelle 2-3 cose basilari che un portiere deve saper imparare dopo un po', uscite, posizionamento sui tiri da fuori, per assurdo ha quasi più difficoltà a parare i tiri che gli arrivano addosso rispetto a quelli dove si tuffa in volo, forse aiutato anche dall'altezza, ma i tiri angolati e bassi non li prendeva nemmeno da noi, i tiri a mezza altezza invece li ha sempre catechizzati anche qui.
E' un portiere che non vorrei più e che in passato avevo anche difeso assieme ad Ac Milan 1899, ha l'ultra istinto a 99 su 99 sulle parate spettacolari e appunto istintive mentre ha un penoso 30 su 99 in quanto a tecnica di base, gioco palla al piede, punteggio ancora più basso nelle uscite dove è assolutamente impacciato come agli inizi.
E ciò che fa davvero pensare è che oltre ad essere un portiere già "oltre" da quando ha compiuto 18 anni è mentalmente fragilissimo, l'ho visto sorridere dopo una parata nel primo tempo solo perché aveva fatto una parata dopo il gol preso sotto le gambe, come dire, prendo gol ma poi paro e lavo via tutto, per quella che è stata la sua carriera potrebbe ritirarsi a 28-29 anni, è già "vecchio" e suonato ora, non ci vinci nulla con uno così, è un giocatore che aveva bisogno della tranquillità familiare di un ambiente non tossico e serio, da noi infatti eravamo riusciti a gestire le sue lacune facendolo sentire importante ma ci abbiamo messo un secondo a farlo andare via, segno che con con quella testa non sarebbe mai potuto rimanere e non avrebbe mai potuto rendere al massimo come portiere.


----------



## danjr (29 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me non si era sopravvalutato, alla sua età (un paio di anni fa) gli altri portieri non sai nemmeno in quale categoria giochino.
> 
> Semmai, l' ha sopravvalutato chi lo strapaga.
> 
> ...


Attualmente è uno dei più scarsi portieri in circolazione, di testa non c’è e non ci sarà mai.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Marzo 2022)

Anno stati i milanisdihhh !!! Il racazzo è ciofane e senzibile ! Brutti milanisdihhh, grande dekrado !


----------



## Marco T. (30 Marzo 2022)

Il peggio per lui deve ancora venire. E solo L’inizio. Cesso


----------



## Igniorante (30 Marzo 2022)

Alla fine il Modigliani era un Garpez


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha, questo qui mi fa godere più adesso che quando era al Milan, ahahahah


poco ma sicuro, da noi mi faceva solo smadonnare.


----------



## jacky (30 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Cosa ha Cragno in meno di Donnarumma per non poter essere convocato?


Con Cragno l’euro però lo vincevi tra un millennio

bisogna saper distinguere tra portieri che possono fare la differenza e non, e Gigio la fa

tutti i portieri stanno facendo molti più errori perché è cambiato il calcio, c’è più potenza e fisicità e loro soffrono

se si vedono le sintesi in generale 1 gol su 3 è colpa del portiere


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Marzo 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Con Cragno l’euro però lo vincevi tra un millennio
> 
> bisogna saper distinguere tra portieri che possono fare la differenza e non, e Gigio la fa
> 
> ...


Il portiere deve essere innanzitutto affidabile, fare il suo.

Che te ne fai di un portiere che ti fa il miracolo quando molti non lo farebbero e poi ti prende gol in situazioni di gioco in cui nessuno al mondo lo prenderebbe?
Donnarumma è un fenomeno fake che lentamente ed inesorabilmente sta venendo a galla, con buona pace di chi questo fenomeno lo ha prima creato e poi alimentato.

Ah , quelle frasi su cragno erano le stesse che si dicevano su Maignan : si è visto.
Fuori donnarumma e dentro maignan e il secondo lo ha surclassato.
Per fortuna il campo parla.
Cominciamo innanzitutto a darla una possibilità a cragno, possibilità di cui donnarumma gode da quando aveva sedici anni e spesso contro ogni meritocrazia.


----------



## Nevergiveup (30 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il portiere deve essere innanzitutto affidabile, fare il suo.
> 
> Che te ne fai di un portiere che ti fa il miracolo quando molti non lo farebbero e poi ti prende gol in situazioni di gioco in cui nessuno al mondo lo prenderebbe?
> Donnarumma è un fenomeno fake che lentamente ed inesorabilmente sta venendo a galla, con buona pace di chi questo fenomeno lo ha prima creato e poi alimentato.
> ...


Anche Meret ad oggi da le piste a Donnarumma, solo che il baraccone di casa Italia l'ha eletto a prescelto e difendono la scelta... ieri sera quando Chiellini gli ha passato la fascia mi è venuto un conato di vomito anche se effettivamente sarebbe il degno successore per pochezza d'uomo di Buffone, Chiellini e Bonucci. 

Il giorno che in Italia si capirà che prima viene l'uomo e poi l'atleta sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Anche Meret ad oggi da le piste a Donnarumma, solo che il baraccone di casa Italia l'ha eletto a prescelto e difendono la scelta... ieri sera quando Chiellini gli ha passato la fascia mi è venuto un conato di vomito anche se effettivamente sarebbe il degno successore per pochezza d'uomo di Buffone, Chiellini e Bonucci.
> 
> Il giorno che in Italia si capirà che prima viene l'uomo e poi l'atleta sarà sempre troppo tardi.



Già, puoi essere pure un fenomeno( non è il caso di Donnarumma) ma se la testa non c'è duri poco. Più in generale il bravo DS quando costruisce una squadra dovrebbe sempre tenere a mente che prima del lato tecnico viene il lato umano che è poi quello che fa la differenza a grandi livelli.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Marzo 2022)

In Italia dietro Donnarumma c'è il buio assoluto.
Tutti portieri scarsissimi da squadrette di bassa classifica italiana.
Basta scorrere le squadre di Serie A per vedere che nessuna della prima metà classifica ha un portiere italiano.
Questo lo salva sempre dalle ormai abituali papere che fa.

L'unica speranza è in Carnesecchi, che sembra un portiere effettivamente di talento e personalità.

Leggo di portieri come Cragno o Meret... purtroppo questi ad oggi stanno a fatica dimostrando di essere portieri da Serie A, è impensabile possano fare i titolari in Nazionale anche Donnarumma facesse papere tutte le partite.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Anche Meret ad oggi da le piste a Donnarumma, solo che il baraccone di casa Italia l'ha eletto a prescelto e difendono la scelta... ieri sera quando Chiellini gli ha passato la fascia mi è venuto un conato di vomito anche se effettivamente sarebbe il degno successore per pochezza d'uomo di Buffone, Chiellini e Bonucci.
> 
> Il giorno che in Italia si capirà che prima viene l'uomo e poi l'atleta sarà sempre troppo tardi.


Esatto...
Più che un calciatore è un asset per troppi.


----------



## danjr (30 Marzo 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Con Cragno l’euro però lo vincevi tra un millennio
> 
> bisogna saper distinguere tra portieri che possono fare la differenza e non, e Gigio la fa
> 
> ...


Giogio fa la differenza eccome, guardati le ultime 4 partite giocate. La retorica dell'europeo deve finire, ha parato dei rigori e stop. Se collezioniamo tutte le sue papere, partendo dal primo gol preso ad oggi, facciamo notte fonda, un top portiere non può avere alle spalle 30/40 papere colossali. l'accoppiata papera/miracolo nella stessa partita non fa del portiere un elemento affidabile, anzi. Forse non lo vincevamo con Cragno l'Europeo perché siamo spesso andati ai rigori, magari con Consigli si, visto che è altrettanto bravo su quel fondamentale


----------



## Sam (30 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Cosa ha Cragno in meno di Donnarumma per non poter essere convocato?


Raiola e il sistema alle spalle.


----------



## RickyB83 (30 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dollar ha staccato del tutto quando ha scelto i soldi al calcio.
> 
> Dalla scelta da mercenario in poi, non ne ha più azzeccata mezza.
> 
> ...



Sono curioso di sapere quanto prenderà al prossimo contratto.. Magari facendo 2 conti gli sarebbe convenuto stare a vita a 7 8 milioni al Milan..


----------



## jacky (30 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il portiere deve essere innanzitutto affidabile, fare il suo.
> 
> Che te ne fai di un portiere che ti fa il miracolo quando molti non lo farebbero e poi ti prende gol in situazioni di gioco in cui nessuno al mondo lo prenderebbe?
> Donnarumma è un fenomeno fake che lentamente ed inesorabilmente sta venendo a galla, con buona pace di chi questo fenomeno lo ha prima creato e poi alimentato.
> ...


Io tra Cagno e Donnarumma scelgo tutta la vita il secondo.
La continuità è importante però nelle gare da dentro o fuori con Cragno hai perso in partenza, se Gigio è in serata fa la differenza.
Stiamo comunque parlando di un portiere (Cragno) che ha preso gol su 4-5 punizioni di fila eh... tanto che i tifosi del Cagliari un po' crocefiggevano Mazzarri perché non schierava il secondo


----------



## jacky (30 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Giogio fa la differenza eccome, guardati le ultime 4 partite giocate. La retorica dell'europeo deve finire, ha parato dei rigori e stop. Se collezioniamo tutte le sue papere, partendo dal primo gol preso ad oggi, facciamo notte fonda, un top portiere non può avere alle spalle 30/40 papere colossali. l'accoppiata papera/miracolo nella stessa partita non fa del portiere un elemento affidabile, anzi. Forse non lo vincevamo con Cragno l'Europeo perché siamo spesso andati ai rigori, magari con Consigli si, visto che è altrettanto bravo su quel fondamentale


Anche qui non mi trovo d'accordo. Per me Consigli è un portiere modesto.
Il portiere moderno non può avere dei limiti fisici (in altezza e fisicità)... contro questi calciatori e contro queste pallonate.
Certi portieri andavano bene 20 anni fa, non oggi. Basta vedere come stanno venendo su le nuove leve.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Marzo 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Io tra Cagno e Donnarumma scelgo tutta la vita il secondo.
> La continuità è importante però nelle gare da dentro o fuori con Cragno hai perso in partenza, se Gigio è in serata fa la differenza.
> Stiamo comunque parlando di un portiere (Cragno) che ha preso gol su 4-5 punizioni di fila eh... tanto che i tifosi del Cagliari un po' crocefiggevano Mazzarri perché non schierava il secondo


Metti Donnarumma nel Cagliari e fagli subire 20 tiri a partita , poi ne parliamo.

Fa decisamente effetto leggere dichiarazioni di tal portata dopo che Donnarumma ha sfoderato prestazioni horror che sono costate l'eliminazione al psg e alla nazionale.
Davvero questo ragazzo gode di una protezione senza pari laddove tutti avrebbero perso il posto.

Donnarumma oggi si fa gol da solo, altro che differenza.
La differenza la fa per gli avversari.
Anche ieri impresentabile .
Goffo e impacciato.


----------



## jacky (30 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Metti Donnarumma nel Cagliari e fagli subire 20 tiri a partita , poi ne parliamo.
> 
> Fa decisamente effetto leggere dichiarazioni di tal portata dopo che Donnarumma ha sfoderato prestazioni horror che sono costate l'eliminazione al psg e alla nazionale.
> Davvero questo ragazzo gode di una protezione senza pari laddove tutti avrebbero perso il posto.


Donnarumma è esploso gli anni di Mihajlovic Gattuso e Inzaghi in cui ci bombardavano di tiri...
Poi per me va bene tutto, esaltarne limiti e debolezze, ma il confronto con Cragno e Consigli per me non ci sta per niente.
Donnarumma è e resta un portiere sopra media, fragile psicologicamente, ora forse un po' appesantito... ma è ancora giovane e margini ampi di miglioramento.
Cragno e quell'altro fatti e finiti sono portieri di bassa serie A.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Marzo 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Donnarumma è esploso gli anni di Mihajlovic Gattuso e Inzaghi in cui ci bombardavano di tiri...
> Poi per me va bene tutto, esaltarne limiti e debolezze, ma il confronto con Cragno e Consigli per me non ci sta per niente.
> Donnarumma è e resta un portiere sopra media, fragile psicologicamente, ora forse un po' appesantito... ma è ancora giovane e margini ampi di miglioramento.
> Cragno e quell'altro fatti e finiti sono portieri di bassa serie A.


Uno che ha margini di miglioramento e non ha le basi non può giocare un ottavo di champions e nemmeno uno spareggio per i mondiali.
E che ci si deve augurare?
Che sia in giornata? 

E l'affidabilità?


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Marzo 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Donnarumma è esploso gli anni di Mihajlovic Gattuso e Inzaghi in cui ci bombardavano di tiri...
> Poi per me va bene tutto, esaltarne limiti e debolezze, ma il confronto con Cragno e Consigli per me non ci sta per niente.
> Donnarumma è e resta un portiere sopra media, fragile psicologicamente, ora forse un po' appesantito... ma è ancora giovane e margini ampi di miglioramento.
> Cragno e quell'altro fatti e finiti sono portieri di bassa serie A.


Top mondo uno che prende gol tra le gambe come al calcetto del venerdì tra amici quando si va in porta a giro.

Ieri a momenti faceva far gol all'avversario dopo che l'ha beccato in testa con un rinvio a banana.
Pollo come pochi.

Io guardo il campo ,non gli spot.
Dammi un consigli e mi sento più tranquillo.


----------



## danjr (30 Marzo 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Anche qui non mi trovo d'accordo. Per me Consigli è un portiere modesto.
> Il portiere moderno non può avere dei limiti fisici (in altezza e fisicità)... contro questi calciatori e contro queste pallonate.
> Certi portieri andavano bene 20 anni fa, non oggi. Basta vedere come stanno venendo su le nuove leve.


Ho detto consigli perché abbiamo vinto solo ed esclusivamente per il fondamentale dei rigori e consigli è quello che ha la media migliore in serie A. Poi ovviamente sono d’accordo sui suoi limiti.
donnarumma che portiere è sempre stato? Uno che ti da sia il miracolo che la papera, è sempre stato così. Anche quelli che dicono che il finale di stagione scorso è stato strepitoso si dimenticano il bel gol di becao a poche partite dalla fine è le uscite a vuoto contro la Juve. non è mai stato un top 5 al mondo.
Tu stesso dici che è fragile mentalmente, per un portiere è un bel limite


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Anche Meret ad oggi da le piste a Donnarumma, solo che il baraccone di casa Italia l'ha eletto a prescelto e difendono la scelta... *ieri sera quando Chiellini gli ha passato la fascia mi è venuto un conato di vomito anche se effettivamente sarebbe il degno successore per pochezza d'uomo di Buffone, Chiellini e Bonucci.*
> 
> Il giorno che in Italia si capirà che prima viene l'uomo e poi l'atleta sarà sempre troppo tardi.


  

guarda caso tutti gobbi o futuri gobbi.


----------



## Shmuk (30 Marzo 2022)

A chi parla di miracoli, io di miracoli da Donnarumma non ne ho mai visti, altrimenti me ne ricorderei. Da bambino ho fatto anche il portiere e mi ricordo ancor oggi di 2 parate (in distinte occasioni) che fecero gridare stupefatti persino gli avversari, più grandi di me di svariati anni, per una mi soprannominarono Mandrake, dubito Rumma sia mai riuscito in tanto ahaha.

Ho un nuovo coro per Rumma: Taglia la tela, Rumma taglia la telaaa oh Rumma taglia la telaaahhh. Quello è il livello.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (30 Marzo 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Donnarumma è esploso gli anni di Mihajlovic Gattuso e Inzaghi in cui ci bombardavano di tiri...
> Poi per me va bene tutto, esaltarne limiti e debolezze, ma il confronto con Cragno e Consigli per me non ci sta per niente.
> Donnarumma è e resta un portiere sopra media, fragile psicologicamente, ora forse un po' appesantito... ma è ancora giovane e margini ampi di miglioramento.
> Cragno e quell'altro fatti e finiti sono portieri di bassa serie A.



Donnarumma non ha più margini di miglioramento. Fa gli stessi errori che faceva a 16 anni, con la differenza che ha perso di agilità. Per assurdo il miglior Donnarumma è proprio quello degli esordi. Agile, con tanti riflessi e senza tutto il casino che lui ha creato e che gli ha bruciato il cervello. 

Esattamente come abbiamo visto il miglior Balotelli all'esordio con le melme ed il miglior Cassano a Bari.


----------



## mabadi (30 Marzo 2022)

Ieri le papere sono state 2, le parate onestamente niente di particolare un tiro del Turco da morì cristo che se fosse entrato ci saremmo tutti incavolati, un tiro centrale, parata di stile sul colpo di testa sul finale, ma gli è andata bene che non era angolato.
Solo io ho sempre ritenuto Donnarumma un portiere mediocre, onestamente pensavo che Raiola pagasse i giornalisti per esaltare un giocatore mediocre ed aumentarne il prezzo.

Negato sulle uscite alte, con i piedi inguardabile, non copre il proprio palo (anche con noi si è fatto fare lo stesso gol che contro la Turchia), lento sulle palle basse ed angolate. Sicuramente bravo sui tiri alti e ottima reattività su palle tirate nel proprio spazio ovvero raggiungibili senza tuffarsi in basso. 
ps. Come uomo non si può commentare.


----------



## Cataldinho (30 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Top mondo uno che prende gol tra le gambe come al calcetto del venerdì tra amici quando si va in porta a giro.
> 
> Ieri a momenti faceva far gol all'avversario dopo che l'ha beccato in testa con un rinvio a banana.
> Pollo come pochi.
> ...


Se vogliamo, anche lo stesso Tatarusanu non lo ha fatto rimpiangere.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Marzo 2022)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo, anche lo stesso Tatarusanu non lo ha fatto rimpiangere.


Bravissimo.


----------



## danjr (30 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> A chi parla di miracoli, io di miracoli da Donnarumma non ne ho mai visti, altrimenti me ne ricorderei. Da bambino ho fatto anche il portiere e mi ricordo ancor oggi di 2 parate (in distinte occasioni) che fecero gridare stupefatti persino gli avversari, più grandi di me di svariati anni, per una mi soprannominarono Mandrake, dubito Rumma sia mai riuscito in tanto ahaha.
> 
> Ho un nuovo coro per Rumma: Taglia la tela, Rumma taglia la telaaa oh Rumma taglia la telaaahhh. Quello è il livello.


L'unico Miracolo che ricordi è quello su Milik, che poi fu soltanto un favore alla juve! Per quanto lo odi il livello taglialatela direi no, non è così scarso. Direi che è paragonabile ad un Toldo (che in fin dei conti ci avrebbe portato gli europei grazie ai rigori parati come lui se non fosse stato per Del Piero in finale)


----------



## Shmuk (30 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> L'unico Miracolo che ricordi è quello su Milik, che poi fu soltanto un favore alla juve! Per quanto lo odi il livello taglialatela direi no, non è così scarso. Direi che è paragonabile ad un Toldo (che in fin dei conti ci avrebbe portato gli europei grazie ai rigori parati come lui se non fosse stato per Del Piero in finale)



Ognuno ha le sue opinioni, beninteso, ma Toldo era un signor portiere, Rumma nemmeno potrebbe vedersi i suoi filmati, ne uscirebbe mortificato.


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ognuno ha le sue opinioni, beninteso, ma Toldo era un signor portiere, Rumma nemmeno potrebbe vedersi i suoi filmati, ne uscirebbe mortificato.


I rigori parati all'Europeo da Toldo sono eccezionali. Andava a prendersi la palla dopo il tiro mai prima.

In linea di massima Toldo è nettamente superiore a D. In tutto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Marzo 2022)

Ah perché Toldo era scarso?
perché ad un Toldo sa tanto di sminuire..
ma il realtà era uno dei top nel campionato più bello del mondo  mica sta roba che abbiamo adesso


----------



## jacky (31 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ho detto consigli perché abbiamo vinto solo ed esclusivamente per il fondamentale dei rigori e consigli è quello che ha la media migliore in serie A. Poi ovviamente sono d’accordo sui suoi limiti.
> donnarumma che portiere è sempre stato? Uno che ti da sia il miracolo che la papera, è sempre stato così. Anche quelli che dicono che il finale di stagione scorso è stato strepitoso si dimenticano il bel gol di becao a poche partite dalla fine è le uscite a vuoto contro la Juve. non è mai stato un top 5 al mondo.
> Tu stesso dici che è fragile mentalmente, per un portiere è un bel limite


Assolutamente mai sostenuto sia attualmente un fenomeno.
Ma è un ragazzino e può e deve (lo spero per lui) crescere. Maignan 5 anni fa era quello di oggi?
L’evoluzione fisica non lo ha aiutato visto che per me è troppo pesante.


----------

